# Reptile supplies in Perth



## Glider (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

It's been a few months since I made the move from sunny Brisbane over westside to sunny Perth. I'd like to go have a look in a few reptile supply places to check out the goodies, but since I'm not a local I don't know where to start. So far the standard petshop places I've had a look in already have been woeful.


Can someone recommend a couple of pet shops anywhere in or around Perth with a half decent range of reptile stuff? 

Thanks
Carolyn


----------



## method (Jun 4, 2009)

Best bet for reptile gear froma shop front is Reptile Trader in Rockingham or try Pet Magic in Cannington (overpriced). best Bet would be Reptile Trader though, pretty damn limited over here as you might of guessed


----------



## winny111 (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree Pet Magic is one of the better places. Pet City are possibly the dearest.
Try these guys www.perthaquarium.com.au very good on Price for mice and rats.
I am considering buying all supplies on the net from the east works out cheaper and the actually have what you want.
I wish someone would start stocking reptile supplies in Perth, Its to far to go to rockingham when you live in joondalup


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 4, 2009)

No, it's not too far....just catch a train from Joondalup...takes you right into Rockingham.


----------



## Rach85 (Jun 5, 2009)

I live down in bunbury. i had to go all the way to success to buy a thermostat. i think i rang every shop between here and there but noone had one. and i always have trouble finding the right size mice


----------



## shered (Jun 5, 2009)

I purchase everything online from over East. Cheaper, bigger range and they are usually very quick in getting order to you. Everywhere is a decent drive for me, so scouring pet stores is too time consuming and frustrating. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Chelle (Jun 6, 2009)

I've done the opposite trip, from Perth to Brisbane. I used to only use Pet Magic in Cannington. If he still works there, a bloke named Matt runs the reptile department and he's been in the reptile game for a long time. He breeds them and custom builds enclosures as well. I dealt with him a bit when I was over there and he's quite a good bloke.
They may be a bit expensive, however, they are a pet shop, and you do have to pat a little extra, but it comes with good advice and support.


----------



## shax (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Glider,

Exotic Tropical Fish in Wangara Sell reptiles and accessories and rats. Always helpful and competitive prices in my experience.


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 6, 2009)

shered said:


> I purchase everything online from over East. Cheaper, bigger range and they are usually very quick in getting order to you. Everywhere is a decent drive for me, so scouring pet stores is too time consuming and frustrating. Good luck with your search.



Whats the name of the place you get your stuff from ? 

There used to be a place in Canberra called....We Have It All....just started getting a couple of things from them,but now they don't sell on the net, they were good and cheap.

Cheers, Annie


----------



## shered (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Annie, I have pm'd the link to you. These guys have been so good that I even emailed them a thank you for telephone support I received. Good luck. Shell


----------



## Ratbag (Jul 21, 2009)

*Supplies*

Hi, guys, I am currently looking into opening a reptile supply shop in bunbury or kalgoorlie, and was wondering iff there was enough of a customer base in these areas to warrant this, could anyone help if they are interestd in seeing this, thanks


----------



## jennyb (May 20, 2010)

I have been into the Exotic Tropical Fish place in Wangara recently, he seemed to have quite a good selection and knew his stuff, either him or the Rockingham guy.
Jenny


----------



## Megzz (May 20, 2010)

There is also Pet Magic in Bibra Lake and Pet World in Mandurah has just gotten into reptiles too.


----------



## Megzz (May 20, 2010)

Ratbag said:


> Hi, guys, I am currently looking into opening a reptile supply shop in bunbury or kalgoorlie, and was wondering iff there was enough of a customer base in these areas to warrant this, could anyone help if they are interestd in seeing this, thanks


If the shop was decent I'd have no problem driving to Bunbury  I know of a few keepers down that way. Kalgoorlie...ummm... nup


----------



## shane14 (May 22, 2010)

Bunbury would be perfect, there is nothing down here. The reptile industry here is booming though, just in the schools i now know over 20+ getting into the reptile scene. Thats just 1 school. There is still way more people around that have them or want to get into them.


----------



## dougie210 (May 22, 2010)

Yes, There are plenty of people down in Bunbury getting into reptiles. But if i think by what you mean a Reptile Supply Store, without reptiles. I dont mean to be mean but i think honestly just a pure reptile supply store may might not last long. Because there are three pet stores in Bunbury all selling plenty of Supplies. Whereas having the reptiles to be sold would be another story
Hope that makes sence ahah.


----------



## Megzz (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I agree, you should sell the actual reptiles! It would be hard selling just supplies, especially with how cheap we can get most of it online too...


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

shered said:


> Hey Annie, I have pm'd the link to you. These guys have been so good that I even emailed them a thank you for telephone support I received. Good luck. Shell


 hey could you send me the link too and where do you live in the perth hills


----------



## Niall (Jul 23, 2011)

There is also a online store for Reptile products and its free postage anywhere in WA.
Reptile-mania - Home


----------

